# Website finished! Hooray!



## kellyc (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi there, 

I have just finished uploading my new natural soap and skincare website. Not many products at the moment but more coming soon! I hope you like it, please feel free to leave any comment below. 

Thank you!  

www.maltingspark.co.uk

P.S i hope im allowed to post my website address on here?? Couldnt see any others?


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 6, 2009)

nice website..very   easy to navigate..
Good luck!!


----------



## Shani (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice site; easy to navigate, soothing colors...looks good!


----------



## zeoplum (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, that is gorgeous!  And I'm really picky.  

What a great investment of your money (if there was any involved).  You did good!

Here's wishing you MUCH success!

zeo


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 6, 2009)

Lovely website.  I hope it generates lots of business for you!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Your website is super nice , easy to use and looks great .Way to go .lots of luck with your business 

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice job!   

Jude


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 7, 2009)

Lovely website. Best of luck to you.


----------



## smellitlikeitissoaps (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

lovely!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome site! I like your style.


----------

